# ARE YOU KIDDING ME! Is it real?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was told this deer was killed in Hartford MIchigan, it supposedly weighed 430lbs. Talk about buck fever!!!!!!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He doesn't really look like he's been hunting, does he?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have seen a lot of deer in my life and that one the head looks out of proportion to the body. I suspect photo shop and would not believe that one unless I was there in person  It looks like they used an elk body and the deer head the fur is different colors.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's what I think, photo shop


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you enlarge it the head looks wrong because of the way he has it propped up,and the person taking the picture is standing closer to the rear of the animal which makes the body look out of proportion, that's a real photo :twocents:


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Well....that deer has a white face which makes him look old.....but, I read that when deer get that old their racks are a lot smaller..... it's photo manipulation. A picture is worth a couple of words.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As the one and only (thank goodness) Charles says pictures pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> He doesn't really look like he's been hunting, does he?


The man didn't hunt shit; he found this hambeast dead from a heart attack...


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks photo-shopped to me. Something about head and antlers is off kilter too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was eating venison sausage and reading this. This guy would make a lot of venison sausage.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

According to Snopes a deer approximately this size was raised in a high fence area. Supposedly this started around 2009.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> The man didn't hunt ****; he found this hambeast dead from a heart attack...


i agree. there must be a lot of mickey d's in that "deer"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Poor Blitzen.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's definitely for real. For sure. Anybody want to buy a bridge?


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The buck is only an 8 pointer with a couple stray points near the head, I blew up this image in my graphic program. Blood on the antler next to the guy's hand but no wounds on the animal. Usually a hunter will display his kill with the entry/exit wound to show off his marksmanship unless it was shot in the arse or something, hehe. The animal looks rounded and bloated, head disproportionately small but antlers and body large. Looks fishy to me. This is an elk sized deer? Enter the pic of the "Jackalope"... I'd place tongue in cheek on this one and of course the guy shot it with his slingshot to keep on topic, right? hehe.

You can magnify part of an image by outlining what you want bigger and click and you have an exaggerated portion of the photo superimposed on the original...have seen some bodacioius tatas on prank photos of famous celebrities done that way. This I believe is a bodacious buck similarly done in a graphics program. It just doesn't add up.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i just had to . . . btw . . . merry christmas everyone !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was he using 17/45 pseudo bands and .45 lead balls or was he using double banded 20/50's and 9/16 steels :- )

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/430buck.asp


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> RIP RUDOLPH.jpg
> 
> i just had to . . . btw . . . merry christmas everyone !


SANTA IS REALLY PISSED!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's funny, if he used a slingshot, the slingshot he used should get slingshot of the year. Lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i past that one up could not drag it out my self.


----------

